# Spielerstreik auf Realm Sargeras



## Iliandra (5. März 2008)

Vorhin auf WoW-Szene entdeckt...heftig wie ich finde


Als ich heute eine Mail bekam, in der mich ein Community-Mitglied auf die Sache hinwies, traute ich meinen Augen nicht. Folgendes ist passiert: Auf dem Server Sargeras haben die Allianz-Spieler mitunter eine Stunde Wartezeit für ein AV. Um dagegen vorzugehen, haben sich die Allianzler auf dem Server zu einem Streik zusammen getan: Die gesamte Allianzseite boykottiert die AV-Battlegrounds. Im Grunde ein guter Gedanke, wie ich finde - warum soll man sich alles gefallen lassen? Eine Reaktion seitens der Gamemaster und/oder Blizzard blieb natürlich aus. Die Leidtragenden waren in diesem Falle die Hordler auf dem Server, die nun ihrerseits auf den Streik antworteten, indem sie die Shattrath-Allianz-Portale blockierten (siehe Screenshot): Eine große Menge an Hordenspielern stellte sich in drei Gruppen vor den drei Portalen auf, so dass kein Allianzler mehr durchgehen konnte. Aufgrund der großen Menge an Spieler beider Seiten, die sich vor den Portalen aufhielten, fing der Server gewaltig an zu laggen, was wiederum endlich eine Reaktion der Gamemaster hervorrief: Ein GM namens Mottfen fing einfach an, Leute wild zu kicken und zu bannen - teilweise ohne Verwarnung. In den Berichten ist die Rede von "hunderten von Spielern".

Ich spare mir an dieser Stelle mal jegliche Kommentare, weil dies eh wieder irgendwelche Flamearien in den Comments zur Folge hätte. Ich denke aber, dass der Vorfall für sich selbst spricht und sicherlich den absoluten Tiefpunkt in Sachen Gamemaster und Support darstellt.

Hier einige Screenshots und links zu weiteren infos:
http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08014604pj6.jpg
http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08011756ox7.jpg
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n159/Cr...1/GMPortals.jpg

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=4850.0
http://www.gameriot.com/blogs/wtfux-sarger...undreds-Banned/

So Links Gehen wieder^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. März 2008)

Mit den Links zu den Bildern stimmt etwas nichts wollte ich nur erwähnt haben

Darum habe ich mit dem Spiel aufgehört.^^

Aber naja wenn das stimmt das Gms einfach nur durch Bannen und Kicken etwas schaffen dann gute Nacht.Ich habe mir die Pics auf MMo-Champion angekuckt und eine Stunde um ins Av zu kommen ist schon die oberste Grenze.Gestern musste mein Freund der bei mir kurz spielte eine halbe Stunde warten um reinzukommen für mich ist da schon die Grenze überschritten.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (5. März 2008)

link mal die bilder richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (5. März 2008)

geht auf die mmo-champion seite da sind sie richtig.


----------



## Froug (5. März 2008)

Oha, denke der GM bekommt ein wenig Ärger... also wegen dem wilden gekicke :>


----------



## Smithérs (5. März 2008)

EIn paar Screen konnte ich leider nicht öffnen, aber die Bilder von der Horde vor dne Portalen xD xD

Ob die allis und hordis auf dem Server eien Gewerkschafft haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sag nur: Bahn!

Aber schon heftig, hoffe das bleibt nicht so...


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Hab die Bilder heut Morgen gesehen auf ua. wow-szene.de , sieht geil aus wie 10 Leute auf Netherdrachen die Portale blockieren =)


----------



## Thegnar (5. März 2008)

Schade, daß die Links nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Clusta (5. März 2008)

Link zu den WoW-Szene News

/edit: Die Bilder könnt ihr auf dieser Seite bestaunen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blibb (5. März 2008)

Solange es net der ganze Realmpool macht bringt es eigentlich recht wenig, außer etwas höhere Wartezeiten für die Horde, gibt ja noch genug andere Server in einem Realmpool die einigermaßen dafür "einspringen"...


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Froug schrieb:


> Oha, denke der GM bekommt ein wenig Ärger... also wegen dem wilden gekicke :>


Das denke ich nicht.
Es steht jedem Spieler frei in einen passiven Streik zu treten, indem er an keinem AV teilnimmt.
Andere Spieler jedoch am spielen zu hindern, indem man mutwillig über Zeit NPCs killt, oder sie blockiert verstößt gegen die Regeln. Das Blockieren von Portalen fällt meines Erachtens in die gleiche Kategorie.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (5. März 2008)

jo links gehen net
aber die story is lustig^^
immer schön druff auf die allianz xDD

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (5. März 2008)

Lest euch mal unten links das "Gespräch" vom GM und dem Hordler durch

http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08014604pj6.jpg

Ich finds ok was die machen,


POWER TO THE PEOPLE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lcVIPER (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Iliandra schrieb:


> Auf dem Server Sargeras haben die Allianz-Spieler mitunter eine Stunde Wartezeit für ein AV.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bedeutet das nich nur das es zuviele ally gibt auf diesem server?


----------



## Clusta (5. März 2008)

lcVIPER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder zu wenig Hordler. :/


----------



## Gias (5. März 2008)

Froug schrieb:


> Oha, denke der GM bekommt ein wenig Ärger... also wegen dem wilden gekicke :>



der gm ist ne spaßbremse !
einfach zukcuken wie die sich rumstreiten, bissl lachen und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (5. März 2008)

nachdem was ich gestern so zu dem thema lesen konnte habe ich es so aufgefasst dass die allianzler des servers über die "scorched earth"-taktik der horde so genervt waren (nach 60 min. wartezeit im AV regelmäßig mit 0 ehre rausgehen stelle ich mir ebenfalls frustrierend vor) dass man sich auf allianzseite dazu entschlossen hat das AV zu meiden/zu boykottieren. der portalblock in shatt war die reaktion der horde darauf.

mittlereweile kann man übrigens im www schon gegenstratien zu abwehr der "scorched earth"/"verbrannte erde"-taktik lesen. ob sie funktionieren weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Biggles (5. März 2008)

Es ist wieder einmal bezeichnend, dass den genenerell niveaulosen Hordlern nichts besseres einfällt. Das Bannen der Hordler geht voll in Ordnung - ich plädiere für mindestens sieben Tage Spielsperre und im  Wiederholungsfall für Accountentzug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (5. März 2008)

1.Dumme aktion von den dummen allis, mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen.
2. Blizzard kann dafür nichts, da einfach zu viele allianzler auf den realms AV wollten.
3. Man sollte noch einen server machen weil es sind viel zu viele allis auf den servern, dagegen sollte man etwas tun wie z.B. Das man keine neuen alli chars erstellen kann....

Aber jetzt ehrlich alle auf dem server ( allianzler) ich glaube ich habt zu viel Eis auf einmal gegessen und euer streikanführer gehört auch einmal so richtig Niedergepwnd, am liebsten würde ich das tun, da kann ich mir nur an die Stirn fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (5. März 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Oder zu wenig Hordler. :/



ähm da gab es mal was lustiges im allgemeinchat auf Serv. Arthas... einer hat sich aufgeregt weil allis ihn immer ganken und dann schrieb einer : Charverteilung auf Server arthas: Allianz80% Horde:20%
erste Reaktion von einem aufm server war : Seht ihr? Viel zu wenig allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lcVIPER (5. März 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> Es ist wieder einmal bezeichnend, dass den genenerell niveaulosen Hordlern nichts besseres einfällt. Das Bannen der Hordler geht voll in Ordnung - ich plädiere für mindestens sieben Tage Spielsperre und im  Wiederholungsfall für Accountentzug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ok und dann haben die ally´s 2 stunden wartezeit.


es sind doch schon zuwenig hordis oder halt zuviele allys da
es kommt mir vor wie damals bei CS die winnerteamjoiner 
wenn auf dem server ein verhältnis von 5:1,5 ( ally) ist kann es nicht aufgehen


----------



## Iliandra (5. März 2008)

So Links gehen wieder

Aber trotz der etwas heftigen reaktion der Horde das man die Portale Blockiert und man damit auch sicher unschuldige spieler trifft ist es doch zu weit gehend einfach hunderte spieler teils ohne warnung zu kicken bzw zu bannen...

Wäre sicher auch anders lösbar gewesen


----------



## Biggles (5. März 2008)

Ja Schmiedemeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
du solltest lieber bei Deinem Metier bleiben anstatt Dich hier durch entblößénde Kommentare zu blamieren. Hau mal ordentlich auf den Amboss dann geht's Dir wieder besser!


----------



## lcVIPER (5. März 2008)

Iliandra schrieb:


> So Links gehen wieder
> 
> Aber trotz der etwas heftigen reaktion der Horde das man die Portale Blockiert und man damit auch sicher unschuldige spieler trifft ist es doch zu weit gehend einfach hunderte spieler teils ohne warnung zu kicken bzw zu bannen...
> 
> Wäre sicher auch anders lösbar gewesen




da geb ich dir recht aber dann würde ein andere beitrag da sein wo alle heulen das ihnen die GM´s nicht geholfen habe an die ports zu kommen.

und wie oben schon geschrieben der bg streik betrifft nur wenige spieler aber die pors zu blocken trifft auch unschuldige/unbeteiligte spieler


----------



## Al!v€ (5. März 2008)

lol, da sieht man mal wieder was dieses Spiel ausmacht - Zusammengehörigkeit. Ich denk, dass in keinem anderen Spiel so etwas stattgefunden hätte.


Klasse Aktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß Al!v€


----------



## Clusta (5. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ähm da gab es mal was lustiges im allgemeinchat auf Serv. Arthas... einer hat sich aufgeregt weil allis ihn immer ganken und dann schrieb einer : Charverteilung auf Server arthas: Allianz80% Horde:20%
> erste Reaktion von einem aufm server war : Seht ihr? Viel zu wenig allis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja genau, immer positiv denken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: For the Horde!


----------



## Froug (5. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht.
> Es steht jedem Spieler frei in einen passiven Streik zu treten, indem er an keinem AV teilnimmt.
> Andere Spieler jedoch am spielen zu hindern, indem man mutwillig über Zeit NPCs killt, oder sie blockiert verstößt gegen die Regeln. Das Blockieren von Portalen fällt meines Erachtens in die gleiche Kategorie.


Denke aber das der GM da ein wenig voreilig gehandelt hat.. aber trotzdem irgendwie witzig ^^


----------



## KlausIV (5. März 2008)

Blockieren der Portale verstößt gegen die Agbs
Die Durchführenden Hordler wurden mehrfach gewarnt, Es wurde mehrfach angesprochen, entweder sie hören auf Portale zu blockieren oder es wird konsequenzen haben.

Wenn man das ignoriert, selbst schuld sich dafuer nen timeban einzufangen.

Protest mag ja ok sein, aber mit Hirn bitte...

Keine Sympathie von mir.




Froug schrieb:


> Denke aber das der GM da ein wenig voreilig gehandelt hat.. aber trotzdem irgendwie witzig ^^




Nope, wie erwähnt, gab mehrfache Warnungen


----------



## Dragorius (5. März 2008)

die aktion find ich recht blöd ^^ sorry.

ich habe zwar auch keine echte erklärung warum es soviele realmpools gibt und warum manche aus nur wenigen servern bestehen und andere wiederum aus vielen. 

da wird sich auch in zukunft rein garnix dran ändern. wenn ihr bessere zeiten haben wollt müsst ihr halt horde spielen ^^ oder einfach den realmpool per kostenpflichtigem char transfer wechseln 

kostet zwar 20 mücken aber das is ja auf dauer rentabel.

mfg drago


----------



## Gradeo (5. März 2008)

Ich denke so ein Streik ist vollkommend sinnlos. Als ob Blizz sich nach den wünschen der 10 mio. User richtet


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

In diesem Fall waren beide Seiten dumm.
Die Allianzler weil sie nicht gerafft haben, daß ihre Aktion null bringt, da nicht nur ihr eigener Realm am Realmpool hängt.
Die Hordler, wel sie nicht gepeilt haben, daß die Aktion der Allies ihnen gar nicht schadet und weil sie aktiv den Allianzlern den Zugang unmöglich gemacht haben, sodaß der GM gezwungen war einzuschreiten.


----------



## Arahtor (5. März 2008)

Ich finde die Reaktion beider Seiten gut. Schließlich bezahlen wir für das Spiel und wollen auch etwas davon haben.


----------



## Awake7 (5. März 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> Es ist wieder einmal bezeichnend, dass den genenerell niveaulosen Hordlern nichts besseres einfällt. Das Bannen der Hordler geht voll in Ordnung - ich plädiere für mindestens sieben Tage Spielsperre und im  Wiederholungsfall für Accountentzug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo Die allys haben doch angefangen zu streiken ich geb dir mal einen Tipp Alpha-Telefon münster lern lesen und schreiben.


----------



## stänz (5. März 2008)

ich finds gut was die da gemacht haben,leider wird dass blizzard zu keine reaktion veranlassen obwohl sie darauf reagieren müssten da wir es sind die die gms und blizzard finazieren, zumindest zum grössten teil, ich finde alle spieler aller server sollten mal richtig heckmeck machen so dass die server erstmal alle abrauchen und blizz endlich mal einen vor den kopf bekommt!


----------



## supiflo (5. März 2008)

Das Problem, dass die Allianz hohe Wartezeiten hat, ist nicht lösbar, außer man würde gravierende Einschnitte in das Gameplay vornehmen.

Wenn auf Hordenseite 300 Leute ins Alteractal wollen und zur gleichen Zeit 600 Allianzler, weil es eben doppelt so viele Allianzler wie Hordler gibt, muss der Ally eben immer eine Runde aussetzen.

Einzige Lösungsmöglichkeiten wären
- Bots, NSCs, die auf Seite der Horde kämpfen, wären entweder zu gut oder zu schlecht, was eine der Seiten auf die Barrikaden bringen würde.
- Schlachtfelder Allianz gegen Allianz, ein Prinzip, das in der Arena angewendet wird.


Der Streik und vor allem die Barrikade der Allianzportale, gehören imho mit einem Bann bestraft, da sie der anderen Fraktion ein schönes Spielerlebnis unmöglich machen. Ein wahlloses kicken und Bannen ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung, wobei man hier die ganze Geschichte kennen müsste und nicht nur die ach so objektive Berichterstattung einiger Spieler und wowszene.de.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. März 2008)

hmm ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, dass es hier offensichtlich auf beiden Seiten die Spieler geschafft haben sich zu organisieren und Blizzard in Handlungsdruck gebracht haben.
Zudem haben sie ja auch offensichtlich viel Aufmerksamkeit auf ihr Problem gelenkt.
In sofern: Gute Aktion von beiden Seiten und Hut ab.

Nur schade, dass man so vorgehen muss um überhaupt irgendeine Reaktion zu bekommen.


----------



## lcVIPER (5. März 2008)

stänz schrieb:


> ich finds gut was die da gemacht haben,leider wird dass blizzard zu keine reaktion veranlassen obwohl sie darauf reagieren müssten da wir es sind die die gms und blizzard finazieren, zumindest zum grössten teil, ich finde alle spieler aller server sollten mal richtig heckmeck machen so dass die server erstmal alle abrauchen und blizz endlich mal einen vor den kopf bekommt!




und was willst du damit erreichen?

wie lange läuft noch dein acc bzw bis wann ist der bezahlt?
was denkst du wen du damit schaden zufügst?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (5. März 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> Es ist wieder einmal bezeichnend, dass den genenerell niveaulosen Hordlern nichts besseres einfällt. Das Bannen der Hordler geht voll in Ordnung - ich plädiere für mindestens sieben Tage Spielsperre und im  Wiederholungsfall für Accountentzug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hey "hans" mir gefällt das generell nich....

ansonsten finde ich die aktion der hordler einfach bissle lustig xD ich meine wieso is es hinder am spielen? 
man kann auch --> dunkles portal --> hauptstädte oder?

die hordler müssen auf ihr av warten un die allys eben auf ihre hauptstädte^^
und ich denke ma dem gm war einfach nur langweilig....

ich fand das alles ehr amüsant xD


----------



## Thorgun (5. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jo links gehen net
> aber die story is lustig^^
> immer schön druff auf die allianz xDD
> 
> ...




Da hat einer den Sinn nicht verstanden.....


----------



## lcVIPER (5. März 2008)

supiflo schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass die Allianz hohe Wartezeiten hat, ist nicht lösbar, außer man würde gravierende Einschnitte in das Gameplay vornehmen.
> 
> Wenn auf Hordenseite 300 Leute ins Alteractal wollen und zur gleichen Zeit 600 Allianzler, weil es eben doppelt so viele Allianzler wie Hordler gibt, muss der Ally eben immer eine Runde aussetzen.
> 
> ...




dein beitrag trifft den nagel auf dem kopf    

und das sollte man als schlusswort nehmen.

GZ


----------



## FERT (5. März 2008)

gm's (mehrere) haben gewarnt, blockt nicht mehr die portale zu den hauptsätdten sonst wirds folgen haben (kick/ban)
die leute haben nicht gehört, die leuten wurden gebannt, ... wo ist das prob?
das ist support seitens blizzard ...
die hordler haben mit dem geblocke nicht NUR die bestraft die kein bock mehr auf pvp hatten, sondenr auch die die normale leveln wollten, oder sonst was gemacht haben.
das ist support, sogar ein ziemlich guter.

die gm's haben in meinen augen einfach mal 1A gehandelt.
wobei die hordler auch ;D


----------



## schmiedemeister (5. März 2008)

lcVIPER schrieb:


> dein beitrag trifft den nagel auf dem kopf
> 
> und das sollte man als schlusswort nehmen.
> 
> GZ



stimme ich dir zu....


----------



## Scyen (5. März 2008)

seit wann gewinnen hordler av? oO 


Den Streik find ich kuwl nur der GM ist nun ganz schön in den Arsch gekniffen. Solche sachen wie den Streik sind leider auf Servern viel zu selten geworden -.-


----------



## Wynd (5. März 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Ich finde die Reaktion beider Seiten gut. Schließlich bezahlen wir für das Spiel und wollen auch etwas davon haben.



die leidtragenden sind leider die spieler die einfach so in das ruckelnde chaos bei den portalen reingestolpert sind und ohne grund gebannt wurden, das darf man nicht vergessen.

das ich als allianzler die AVs (bzw. generell die BGs) öfter mal verliere nervt mich natürlich ebenfalls. aber die BGs deshalb ganz meiden? nicht mein fall.
ein *kleiner* lösungsansatz wäre z.b. endlich mal die realms besser aufzuteilen: bei nem ungleichen verhältnis können halt erstmal keine allianz-chars mehr dort erstellt werden bis die horde zahlenmäßig wieder einigermaßen gleich auf ist.


----------



## stänz (5. März 2008)

@icviper in den letzten monaten mal in den blizz foren gewesen???denke nicht weil dann wüsstest du dass sehr sehr viele spieler nen dicken hals auf blizz haben und alles tuem würden um dennen nen denkzettel zu verpassen,ach ja meine account läuft auch weiterhin und glaube mir die können dann net wallos spieler bannen dass problem ist es gibt halt diese spieler, dass sind die die im bg immer zergen, die sind zu dumm sich sowas vorzustellen...hmm naja made my day ich finds trotzdem gut^^


----------



## Curumo (5. März 2008)

die Ironie ist so herlich,
die Allianz streikt weil sie ne Stunde warten müssen bis sich wohl genug Hordler für ne AV finden,
gut Hordler blockieren daraufhin vom Portal und werden bebannt wie gekickt... daraus folgt noch weniger Hordler und die Allianz muss noch länger warten?
So eine zwischen frage, haben die Engländer denn keine Realmpools? eigentlich dürfte der Streik eines Servers dann doch wohl kaum Auswirkungen haben?

Und die Reaktion des Gm war übertrieben, schlieslich hätten die Hordler ja auch alle rein zufällig dort stehen können^^


----------



## schmiedemeister (5. März 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> Und die Reaktion des Gm war übertrieben, schlieslich hätten die Hordler ja auch alle rein zufällig dort stehen können^^



Geile antwort und stimmt eigentlich auch^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (5. März 2008)

boah ich finde es doof wieso machen sie portal denn nich weg wenn man sich da nich reinstellen darf? bzw vllt geht einer rein klickt (versehentlich daneben) und stürmt auf die toilette --> bann.. lol? 

und auch wegen dem support ich meine es nimmt einfach ein bisschenspielzeit... es is ja nicht so das man gar nich mehr nach sw oder s kommt nur weil man halt nicht in 2 mins. drinne ist.. (horfler haben das prob halt mit dem AV)
also einfach ma wieder eine überreaktion von bliz........


----------



## Schommie (5. März 2008)

hab leider comments nich gelesen, aber trotzdem:

saubere aktion von horde sowie allianz, macht weiter so!

ehrlich jetzt, ich finds gut! vielleicht schreitet blizz dann doch ein!


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> gut Hordler blockieren daraufhin vom Portal und werden bebannt wie gekickt... daraus folgt noch weniger Hordler und die Allianz muss noch länger warten?


Waren afaik nur 3h-Banns.


Curumo schrieb:


> So eine zwischen frage, haben die Engländer denn keine Realmpools?


Kein Plan. Die Amis (war afaik ein amerikanischer Realm) sollten ebenfalls Realmpools haben.


Curumo schrieb:


> Und die Reaktion des Gm war übertrieben, schlieslich hätten die Hordler ja auch alle rein zufällig dort stehen können^^


Genau.
Was? Demonstration? Nein, ich warte hier nur zufällig auf jemanden?
Der dicke Schal? Nunja, ich bin erkältet. *hüstel*


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (5. März 2008)

Ähm wieso sollen die Allies an dieser Sache Schuld sein?

Ist die Nicht-Teilnahme am content etwa verboten oder ähnliches?

Wenn sie streiken (oder anderes ausgedrückt einfach nicht AV machen wollen) müssen sie ja nicht.

Mache ich mich schuldig wenn ich partout Quest xyz nicht machen will?

Die Horde hat dagegen absichtlich den Spielfluss gestört, indem sie die Portale blockiert hat.

Wobei es natürlich nicht zu billigen ist wenn der GM Leute gebannt hat ohne sie vorher zu verwarnen.


----------



## lcVIPER (5. März 2008)

stänz schrieb:


> @icviper in den letzten monaten mal in den blizz foren gewesen???denke nicht weil dann wüsstest du dass sehr sehr viele spieler nen dicken hals auf blizz haben und alles tuem würden um dennen nen denkzettel zu verpassen,ach ja meine account läuft auch weiterhin und glaube mir die können dann net wallos spieler bannen dass problem ist es gibt halt diese spieler, dass sind die die im bg immer zergen, die sind zu dumm sich sowas vorzustellen...hmm naja made my day ich finds trotzdem gut^^




du schreibst 


stänz schrieb:


> da wir es sind die die gms und blizzard finazieren,



und nur darauf zielte meine frage ab wie lange dein acc noch läuft

oder glaubst du zB. deinen inet anbieter stört es wenn du deine gebühr jeden monat zahlst ob du es nutzt oder nichmal nen rechner hast?

sicher sollte man etwas unternehmen, aber es sollte sinvoll sein


----------



## L-MWarFReak (5. März 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Ähm wieso sollen die Allies an dieser Sache Schuld sein?
> 
> Ist die Nicht-Teilnahme am content etwa verboten oder ähnliches?
> 
> ...





wieso spielfluss blockieren die portale sind nich die einzige möglichkeit in die hauptstadt zu kommen....

es dauert einfach ein bisschen, so wie bei den hordler mit av eben


----------



## bone91 (5. März 2008)

Schmiedemeister macht sich hier teils ziemlich zum Affen.

Erstmal war ja wohl keiner Schuld, außer Blizzard, weil sie keine Lösung finden.

Du tust so, als wären Allianzler keine Menschen, denk mal drüber nach, du Depp!
Ich spiele beide Seiten und beide Seiten haben ihre Idioten(!) und die Leute die spielen können.
Hätten Blizzard nicht Verstärkung eingeführt, könnte man sich NPC's beschwören und dann wars das mit der
Zerg-Taktik der Horde. Allerdings ist das mittlerweile kaum noch möglich, denn bis man genug Items abgegeben hat ist die Verstärkung meist <0 ^^

MfG Schaka Allianz-Hordler


----------



## Brabazz (5. März 2008)

Ich finde die Aktion an sich sehr gut, nur um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, und das haben sie geschafft, hundert-tausende reden nun darüber, schreiben hier und da News und Comments, und dann reagiert vielleicht auch Blizzard und versucht, die Probleme zu lösen. Der (hoffentlich temporäre) Bann ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, aber verstärkt die Aufmerksamkeit der Spieler, und auch Blizzard wird diese Aktion nicht entgangen sein.

Leider sind die Probleme technisch natürlich nicht so einfach zu lösen wie man sich das denkt, denn das Grundproblem ist, dass es weltweit (also auch im Schnitt auf jedem Realm/Realmpool) mehr Allianzler als Hordler gibt. Demnach spielen auch im Schnitt mehr Allianzler als Hordler AV. Da aber immer gleichviele Hordler gegen gleichviele Allianzler ins Feld geschickt werden, passt das nicht genau, und die Allianzler haben eine größere Wartezeit.

Dieses Problem zu lösen ist von Blizzards Seite nicht ganz einfach. Sie könnten 40 Allianzler gegen 35 Hordler antreten lassen bei jedem AV, dann würde es passen, wobei die Horde einen Buff bekommt, 10% bessere Werte zu haben, damit das wieder gerecht ist. Oder es melden sich weniger Allianzler fürs AV an, oder mehr Hordler.

Oder Blizzard fügt "kluge" AV-Bots/NPCs ein auf Hordenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Übersicht über die verschiedenen (ungefähren) Populationen bietet ja bekanntlich www.warcraftrealms.com . Wer zur Aktualität beitragen möchte, installiert sich das Addon und hilft, die Zahlen seines Realms möglichst exakt zu halten.

Ich werde das ganze jedenfalls weiter beobachten, obwohl ich als Hordler meistens nur wenige Minuten Wartezeit habe, mich ärgert die Tatsache ansich aber, und Blizzard sollte was daran tun, damit auch die lieben Allianzler wieder Spass haben.


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> wieso spielfluss blockieren die portale sind nich die einzige möglichkeit in die hauptstadt zu kommen....
> 
> es dauert einfach ein bisschen, so wie bei den hordler mit av eben


Ähmja: Passiver Streik: Ich boykottiere die Busse, weil ich mit xxx nicht zufrieden bin. - Tut keinem weh.
Aktiver Streik: Ich boykottiere den Nahverkehr, indem ich mein Auto auf die S-Bahn-Gleise stelle.
Sollte doch kein Problem sein, die Leute können ja auch zu Fuß ans Ziel, dauert halt nur etwas länger.

*grübel*


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> seit wann gewinnen hordler av? oO



Seid dem du AV auf Ally seite spielst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne, spaß beiseite 

An sich finde ich die Aktion von beiden Seiten einerseits okay, weil beide Seiten sich zusammengetan haben um etwas zu erreiichen. Andererseits haben sie ins normale Spielgeschehen eingegriffen was die ACC-Banns berechtigt. Den erstes haben die Allys normalen ablauf der BG's verhindert, die ein normaler teil des spiels sind (wie Zeppeline nur mit weniger Toten) und die Horde den natürlich zuzug von spielern aus Shatt in die Städte auf Azeroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (5. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ähmja: Passiver Streik: Ich boykottiere die Busse, weil ich mit xxx nicht zufrieden bin. - Tut keinem weh.
> Aktiver Streik: Ich boykottiere den Nahverkehr, indem ich mein Auto auf die S-Bahn-Gleise stelle.
> Sollte doch kein Problem sein, die Leute können ja auch zu Fuß ans Ziel, dauert halt nur etwas länger.
> 
> *grübel*



ne es wäre so als wäre die S-Bahn überfüllt also richtig überfüllt... wie du sagst hätten die hrdler die portal deaktiviert ^^

also ich meine es zeigt wieder nur ma wieder der faulheit der menschen


----------



## Imbachar (5. März 2008)

KlausIV schrieb:


> Oh stimmt, das ist ja das buffed.de forum
> und ich dödel dachte man kann hier sachlich diskutieren, oder wenigstens von kinderposts verschont bleiben...
> wieder einmal zeigt sich:
> 
> ...


So post sind leider auch sinnlos^^

Naja ebr deke, dass der GM infahc keinen anderen Ausweg gesehn hat..


----------



## Iliandra (5. März 2008)

Hmm ich habe mich aber auch ehrlich gesagt schon gewundert das die Horde dieses einen Realms nur gemeutert haben .Bin ja auch davon ausgegangen das die Amerikander Realmpools haben...und mit denen würde sich das für die Horde nicht so extrem auswirken.

Das die Allianzler nur einfach nicht in die BG´s ( bzw das AV) nicht gegangen sind ist auch in meinen Augen keine rechtfertigung den ganzen spielfluss eines Relams ( oder auch nur einer Zentralen stelle wie Shattrath) lahmzulegen.

Andrererseits respekt vor beiden seiten sowas auf die beine zu stellen ( erst gemeinsam AV´s boykottieren und 
dann ,was nicht so korrekt war , die Portale zu blocken )...trotzdem sollte sich Blizz mal was einfallen lassen 

zB. verhindern das auf realms 5:1 verhältnisse auftreten....2:1 is schon nicht so prall aber noch spielbar.

Naja mal sehen was da noch passiert


----------



## Nightmare911 (5. März 2008)

Hallo, ich finde den Support auch net so optimal und vor allem die Wartezeiten sind auch echt s*** wenn man 1h warten muss für BG. 

Nun habe ich aber noch eine frage zu diesem Buff/Debuff den die Spieler haben, was man auf diesem Screenshot [http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wowscrnshot030208014604pj6.jpg] sehen kann ; 
ich glaube der nennt sich Schlaf bzw. Schlafend. Haben das die GM's gemacht oder die Spieler selber?

MfG Skélètôn


----------



## -PuRity- (5. März 2008)

Iliandra schrieb:


> ...trotzdem sollte sich Blizz mal was einfallen lassen
> 
> zB. verhindern das auf realms 5:1 verhältnisse auftreten....2:1 is schon nicht so prall aber noch spielbar.
> 
> Naja mal sehen was da noch passiert



= Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Wartezeit-Unterschied ist schon teilweise extrem, evtl. die Realmpools etwas anpassen?


----------



## Iliandra (5. März 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> wieso spielfluss blockieren die portale sind nich die einzige möglichkeit in die hauptstadt zu kommen....
> 
> es dauert einfach ein bisschen, so wie bei den hordler mit av eben




Denke nicht das blockieren der Portale ,sondern der dadurch ausgelöste effekt das die framerate ( wie man auf screenshots sieht) eingebrochen ist und man sich ruckartig wie bei sehr hohen lags bewegt hat, machte die action so negativ


----------



## Mordenai (5. März 2008)

*Tolle Idee der Community!!!* (Kollateralschäden waren zu erwarten)
*Schlechte Konfliktlösung von Support*


----------



## Schranzman (5. März 2008)

Iliandra schrieb:


> Das die Allianzler nur einfach nicht in die BG´s ( bzw das AV) nicht gegangen sind ist auch in meinen Augen keine rechtfertigung den ganzen spielfluss eines Relams ( oder auch nur einer Zentralen stelle wie Shattrath) lahmzulegen.
> 
> Andrererseits respekt vor beiden seiten sowas auf die beine zu stellen ( erst gemeinsam AV´s boykottieren und
> dann ,was nicht so korrekt war , die Portale zu blocken )...trotzdem sollte sich Blizz mal was einfallen lassen
> ...



erstmal *rechtgeb* besser kann mans eignt nicht ausdrücken

naja mal schaun vllt kann man ja bald seinen Ally Char in nen Hordn Char "umtauschen" wer weiß was uns da erwartet


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Schranzman schrieb:


> naja mal schaun vllt kann man ja bald seinen Ally Char in nen Hordn Char "umtauschen" wer weiß was uns da erwartet


Auf manchen Realms kann man dann einfach keine Allianz-Chars mehr erstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (5. März 2008)

> Der Wartezeit-Unterschied ist schon teilweise extrem, evtl. die Realmpools etwas anpassen?



Ich glaube dass die bestmöglichste Kombination gestellt wurde. Falls nicht wäre es Zeit die Realmpools neu zu organisieren.

Ally wurde halt ehemals sehr oft genommen wegen dem Paladin, mit dem konnte man halt Ritter sein oder so. Dann kann sich jeder eher besser mit den Menschen identifizieren als mit Orc, Trolle etc. 

Aufgrund dieser Tatsache ist es halt so, dass auf den ersten Server auch mehr Allys sind. Ob das immer noch so ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass es Amis sind. Ich weiß nicht ob Spieler anderer Nationalität sich so zusammentun können. 

Ich glaube, hätte man auf der Hordenseite auch Menschen eingeführt, gäbe es das Problem nicht in so großem Ausmaße.


----------



## Nightmare911 (5. März 2008)

Weiß jmd wie die alle dazu gekommen sind das Zzzz über den Spielern angezeigt werden und als Schlafend da stehen? Habe in Orgrimmar auch jmd mit so nem Debuff oder so gesehn.

Würde mich einfach nur interessieren warum das so ist und ob das GM's oder die Spieler gemacht haben.

Wäre nett wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen könnte xD

Danke im voraus^^


----------



## Brabazz (5. März 2008)

Iliandra schrieb:


> zB. verhindern das auf realms 5:1 verhältnisse auftreten....2:1 is schon nicht so prall aber noch spielbar.
> 
> Naja mal sehen was da noch passiert



DAS IST DAS PROBLEM, JA! Aber wie soll Blizzard daran was tun an dem Verhältnis? Sie können ja keinen zwingen, die Seiten zu wechseln. Es liegt ja an den Spielern, welche Seite sie wählen, und wie oft sie AV spielen.

KONSTRUKTIVE Ideen bitte, einfach nur sagen "Das ist Scheisse, ändert was" ist wenig klug.
Beispiel siehe hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=406319





Lokibu schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieser Tatsache ist es halt so, dass auf den ersten Server auch mehr Allys sind. Ob das immer noch so ist kann ich nicht sagen.


Schau auf www.warcraftrealms.com nach.. Falls die Daten nicht aktuell sind, installier dir das Addon, erstelle einen LvL1 Twink und lass das Addon laufen auf dem Server, dann zählt er die Anzahl der Chars.


----------



## Thedynamike (5. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1.Dumme aktion von den dummen allis, mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen.



Das Portal zu blockieren, wie die Horde es getan hat ist natürlich viel cooler.



schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 2. Blizzard kann dafür nichts, da einfach zu viele allianzler auf den realms AV wollten.



Stimmt.



schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 3. Man sollte noch einen server machen weil es sind viel zu viele allis auf den servern, dagegen sollte man etwas tun wie z.B. Das man keine neuen alli chars erstellen kann....



Das versteh ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Wenn ein neuer Server kommt, welche auch wieder mit mehr Allianz bevölkert wird, dann ist die Situation auf beiden Servern identisch.



schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ehrlich alle auf dem server ( allianzler) ich glaube ich habt zu viel Eis auf einmal gegessen



Was interessiert es die ob du zu viel Eis gegessen hast? Selber Schuld, oder?



schmiedemeister schrieb:


> und euer streikanführer gehört auch einmal so richtig Niedergepwnd, am liebsten würde ich das tun,



Dann tu es doch.



schmiedemeister schrieb:


> da kann ich mir nur an die Stirn fassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gleiche Reaktion meinerseits als ich deinen Post hier gelesen habe bzw. dann im nachhinein deine Signatur.


----------



## Thedynamike (5. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> VOLLPfosten im Weg!!!
> Bist du wirklich so dumm? Kannst du denn nicht lesen? Die allis warn schuld du dumfdohle!!



Die Allies sind Schuld, dass die Horlder die Portale blockiert haben? Geht MindControll denn mitlerweile in Shatt?



schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Schade das es hier kein /ignore gibt...



Dacht ich auch gerade. Gibts aber, musst nur ein bisschen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antilli (5. März 2008)

supiflo schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass die Allianz hohe Wartezeiten hat, ist nicht lösbar, außer man würde gravierende Einschnitte in das Gameplay vornehmen.
> 
> Wenn auf Hordenseite 300 Leute ins Alteractal wollen und zur gleichen Zeit 600 Allianzler, weil es eben doppelt so viele Allianzler wie Hordler gibt, muss der Ally eben immer eine Runde aussetzen....



Blizz müsste nur kreativer sein, es gibt Lösungen:

- Es werden zB BG´s mit 10:5 oder 40:20 gestartet (aliquote Verteilung nach Mengenverhältnis der Anmeldung)
- Oder es werden (wenn viel weniger Hordies als Allies sich anmelden) einfach die fehlenden Plätze mit Hordies gefüllt, die random rein geportet werden

Aber wenn durchgängig die Horde geringere Wartezeiten als die Alli hat, dann sind die Relampools einfach falsch zusammengestellt.

Dasselbe wie derzeit auf Blutdurst im 2v2 und 3v3. Da hat man 7-15 Minuten Wartezeit, im 5v5 unter einer Minute bis maximal 2. Da spiel ich doch kein 2v2 oder 3v3 mehr...


----------



## Vup (5. März 2008)

coole idee von den Ally's, verzweifelte Antwort von den armen Hordlern.
Ich find's genial, dass nur die Hordler damit die Regeln gebrochen haben.

@Thedynamike: *vollzustimm*


----------



## Thedynamike (5. März 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Oh man du hast auch noch nicht den Schuss gehört, wie alt bist du eigentlich ?!
> 
> Jeder deiner Posts hier zeugt von nem IQ niedriger als nen Toastbrot.... Und dann auch noch diese kindische Signatur , oh mein Gott ey.... Reicht dieses ständige " Scheiß Ally " / "Scheiß Hordler " nicht einfach mal ?! Denkste nur Allys ganken ?!
> 
> Boar irgendwann wird auch der letzte Pfosten das raffen... ich hoffe du schon eher....



/sign
Manche kompensieren halt die Misserfolge und Erlebnisse ausserhalb WoW's mit ganken usw.


----------



## Oren Ishii (5. März 2008)

ROFL

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Ultima Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damals wurde direkt gegen den Support (GM in roten Roben) Protestiert indem die Hauptstadt belagert wurde von Playern in roten Roben....hab damals auch hunderte von Permabans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich dabei schockiert ist wie ähnlich doch Blizzard anderen Firmen wie zB EA ist...

Jeder der glaubt die GMs hätten das getan um den Allies dort zu helfen in die Portale zu kommen WACHT MAL AUF!!! es ging lediglich um das Serverlag und evtl nen Ausfall der Rechner die Shatt berechnen...sonst hätte Bliz längst mal was getan um die Pools ETWAS ausgeglichener zu gestalten.


----------



## RED DEVIL (5. März 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> Es ist wieder einmal bezeichnend, dass den genenerell niveaulosen Hordlern nichts besseres einfällt. Das Bannen der Hordler geht voll in Ordnung - ich plädiere für mindestens sieben Tage Spielsperre und im  Wiederholungsfall für Accountentzug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Biggles,du bist einfach nur ne kleine Rotznase die nicht verstanden hat um was es da geht.Jeder,ob Allyspieler oder Hordespieler,hat das Recht auf irgendeine Art und Weise zu Protestieren.Die Allys haben eben das AV Boykottiert,was den Hordelern den Spielspass verdorben hat und die Horde hat wiederum mit Protest reagiert.
Ich denk das wir immer noch in einer freien Welt leben bzw.die WoW-Spielwelt,für die alle auch bezahlen.Das dann irgendwelche GM's, Kraft ihrer Wassersuppe ,Spieler willkürlich bannen ,zeigt ja mal wieder die Hilflosigkeit mit solchen Situationen Umzugehen.Nach dem Motto,wenn wir es nicht einfach Regeln können werden wir erstmal Schiessen.Egal wer dabei draufgeht(gebannt wird)ob beteiligt oder unbeteiligt,hauptsache die Spieler merken wer hier die Macht hat.
Da kommt mir grad so ne Idee...hallo GM's(Blizz),wie wär's mit einem Spielinternen Geheimdienst als Spassbremse???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Antilli schrieb:


> Blizz müsste nur kreativer sein, es gibt Lösungen:
> 
> - Es werden zB BG´s mit 10:5 oder 40:20 gestartet (aliquote Verteilung nach Mengenverhältnis der Anmeldung)


Guter Plan, dann haben die Allianzler tatsächlich mal eine Chance was anderes ausser AV zu gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Antilli schrieb:


> - Oder es werden (wenn viel weniger Hordies als Allies sich anmelden) einfach die fehlenden Plätze mit Hordies gefüllt, die random rein geportet werden


Auch ein prima Plan. Mitten im Bossfight in Instanz x, man ist konzentriert bei der Sache und schwupps... Ladebildschirm -> Zwangs-AV. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab auch noch einen in Petto und der ist gar nicht mal so ironisch gemeint wie es sich zunächst anhört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuviele Allianzler? Kein Problem. Dann startet ein AV 40:20 (ähnlich wie bei Deinem Vorschlag), wobei allerdings 20 Allianzler im "Leech-Modus sind". Sie dürfen sich als Geistähnliche Gestalten frei bewegen, können aber nicht ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen. Allerdings bekommen sie die gleiche Ehre (und Marken) wie ihre aktiven Team-Kameraden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iliandra (5. März 2008)

Nunja ist von meiner warte aus schwer da ne ordentlich lösung zu finden.

Eine Idee wäre es das Blizz es nicht zulässt das ein bestimmte verhältniss von Allianz zu Horde Chars überschritten wird ( ab dem zeitpunkt denn halt gesperrt einen Alli-Char zu erzeugen)

Die zusammenstellung der Realmpools könnte eventuell auch helfen...müßte denn aber auch aktuallisiert werden ( ändert sich ja schließlich)

Ist jedenfalls so das einzige was mir grad einfällt 

( Es gab glaub ich mal die idee von Blizz realms wo das verhältniss von Alli zu Horde zu extrem ist mit Hordlern aus andren Realms auszugleichen die dafür aufgelöst werden würden...sowas in der art...ist aber fallengelassen worden)


----------



## Schmuddel (5. März 2008)

Also ich finde die Aktionen beider Seiten irgendwie ok, aber die Gm Aktion ist echt unwürdig, man könnte ja ersteinmal verwarnen. Außerdem finde ich diesen ganzen Hordenflames dämlich, da die meisten Allis die so einen Scheiß schreiben echte Kiddis sind die echt nix besseres zu tun haben.


----------



## Der Z4G (5. März 2008)

Also ich find die Aktionen beider seiten zum brüllen      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ob Blizard irgendetwas daran ändern wird.

Betriebswirtschaftlich kann die wartezeit für ein BG garnicht lange genug sein .)

Daher wird Blizard aus Wirtschaftlichersicht eher etwas dafür tun die wartezeiten zu verlängern als zu verkürzen.

Die Arena ist doch bestes beispieldafür dasBlizard ein *Sinvolles PVP* völlig am arsch vorbei geht.

Deftanks und Instansheilung geskillte heiler werden schon erstmall kategorisch vonArena ausgeschlossen.

Natürlich wäre es für Blizard ein leichtes für Arena einen zweiten vom Normalen spiel getrenten skill baum einzuführen, aber da es eh kein existierendes Balancing zwischen denklassen gibt is das eigendlich auch überflüssig.

Es ist wie es ist.  WOW ist kein spiel für PVP   und wird es auch nie werden.


----------



## Lokibu (5. März 2008)

Ich möchte kurz zu der OT Frage wegen den schlafenden Spieler antworten. Es gibt da einen Trank, den ich als Alchemist herstellen kann, die Wirkung ist, dass man im Schlaf sehr stark geheilt wird. Wenn man den trinkt schläft man 2-3 Sec oder so und dann kommt auch das "ZZZZ".


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Zuviele Allianzler? Kein Problem. Dann startet ein AV 40:20 (ähnlich wie bei Deinem Vorschlag), wobei allerdings 20 Allianzler im "Leech-Modus sind". Sie dürfen sich als Geistähnliche Gestalten frei bewegen, können aber nicht ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen. Allerdings bekommen sie die gleiche Ehre (und Marken) wie ihre aktiven Team-Kameraden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Najaaa, ich meine ich habe gehört, das es Spieler geben soll, die tatsächlich Spaß an diesem ganzen Closed PvP Mist haben sollen. Na, und die wären sicher nicht beGEISTert, nur Zuschauer zu sein.


----------



## Rem (5. März 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> also ich meine es zeigt wieder nur ma wieder der faulheit der menschen



Sicherlich nicht, aber deine borniertheit. Raid fängt in 10min an, sollte reichen bis MH von Shatt aus, aber was ist das? 150 Volldeppen blockieren die Portale. Spielfluss gestört, ergo bann/kick.

thx GM!


----------



## Natsumee (5. März 2008)

ehm wen ihr euch über die wartezeiten aufregt wechselt den Realmpool ode rmacht kein pvp -.-

und überlegt euch mal lieber wie hoch die wartezeiten vor dem patch mit dem realmpools waren ....

mfg


----------



## Lokibu (5. März 2008)

> Najaaa, ich meine ich habe gehört, das es Spieler geben soll, die tatsächlich Spaß an diesem ganzen Closed PvP Mist haben sollen. Na, und die wären sicher nicht beGEISTert, nur Zuschauer zu sein.



Und wie wäre es, wenn man sich das aussuchen dürfte? Ich glaube genugt Bot-Leecher die das interessieren würde, gibt es oder?


----------



## fripon (5. März 2008)

> Jeder der glaubt die GMs hätten das getan um den Allies dort zu helfen in die Portale zu kommen WACHT MAL AUF!!!



Du solltest auch mal Auf Wachen.

Der GM hat mehrmals darum gebeten das die Leute das Portal frei machen.
Dies Taten sie aber nicht.
In den AGB ist das versperren von eingängen auch Ausdrücklich Verboten und wer sich nicht daran hält hat halt pech gehabt.

Ich meine wenn ich auf einen Platz Alkohol trinke wo ich keinen Trinke darf und mir ein Polizist sagt hör auf damit ich diese aber nicht tuhe dann wird er sicherlich auch angepisst sein und mich des Platzes verweisen oder in Gewahrsam nehmen.


----------



## hellpoet (5. März 2008)

naja hat zwar nicht direkt was mit dem vorfall zu tun aber ich wurde einmal afk gemeldet im bg weil ich mit meiner freundin am telen war und zack jetzt habe ich einen acc bann der permanent ist!
das beste seitens blizz ich bekomme keinerlei rückmeldung von denen obwohl mehrer anfragen und aufforderungen abgeschickt wurden meiner seits .
ich denke es kann gut möglich sein das mir jemand meinte dann ein ticket zu verpassen nun gut bloß kann ich nicht verstehen wieso man so weit greift und den account dann bitte permanent bannt falls blizzard diese sperre nicht aufheben wird , was ich denke was sie nicht machen werden, wird es wohl gewesen sein mit meiner spieler zeit als aktiver wowler seit beta ..... 

bildet euch selbst eure meinung über blizzard idee von "recht" ingame naja


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

hellpoet schrieb:


> naja hat zwar nicht direkt was mit dem vorfall zu tun aber ich wurde einmal afk gemeldet im bg weil ich mit meiner freundin am telen war und zack jetzt habe ich einen acc bann der permanent ist!


Na da sag ich mal gz.
Du bist wohl der erste, der dafür einen Permabann bekommen hat, obwohl er sich vorher nie etwas hat zuschulden kommen lassen.
Sei mir nicht bös', aber das glaub ich nicht ganz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirath (5. März 2008)

Ich kann mir bei der ganzen Sache nur eine Frage stellen:

verkümmert das Unrechtsbewusstsein und der Blick für die Realität  der Spieler immer mehr? 


Punkt 1:

In keinem anderen Online-Spieler der Welt, zu keiner Zeit, wurde Spielern soviel an den "Arsch getragen" und den selbigen gesteckt seitens des Supports wie bei Blizzard.  Beute umverteilen, Beute nachträglich bekommen wenn man vergessen hat zu plündern, Gegenstände zurücktauschen, komplette Inventare wieder herstellen lassen, unzählige Charakte löschen und wiederherstellen lassen, und um den die ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen: ich bin so dusselig und lass mich hacken, blizzard sieh zu wie du mein zeug wieder ranschaffst.

Leute die immernoch schreien "SCHEISS SUPPORT": bitte verpisst euch, ihr habt echt keine ahnung was "gängig" ist.

Punkt 2:

Diese ganze Aktion mit dem Portale blocken ist das mit weitem abstand das DÜMMSTE was ich seit langem gesehen habe. Klar ist es ärgerlich lange auf ein SChlachtfeld zu warten, aber warum muss man dafür andere Spieler "bestrafen". Glauben die Spieler so, dass Blizzard das ganze System von heute auf morgen umstellt? 
LÄCHERLICH!!!
Das einzige was passiert ist, dass die zurecht verärgerten Spieler tickets schreiben über Lags und nicht benutzbare Flugmeister und Portale. Das da der Kundendienst (nicht der arschabwischdienst für solche idioten) den Spielern, die keine Lust auf den "Streik" haben, helfen ist völlig verständlich.

Das ganze erinnert mich an Sitzstreiks in Dorfdiskos, wo du langhaarigen Metal-Bauern sich auf die Tanzfläche gehockt haben, weil "ihr" Geschrammel nicht mehr lief. Genauso peinlich, und da gibt es auch nur eine Lösung: Die Deppen rauswerfen.

Das der ganze Fall wieder von unserem Gehirnakrobaten und Intelligenzallergiker Steve von wow-szene aufgegriffen wird ist ja klar. Gefundenes Fressen für jemanden der ein so trauriges Leben führt, dass er seine Energie auf einseitige und Bildzeitungsmässige "Berichterstattung" verschwendet. Armes würtschen der Kerl.


just my two cents


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> Das der ganze Fall wieder von unserem Gehirnakrobaten und Intelligenzallergiker Steve von wow-szene aufgegriffen wird ist ja klar. Gefundenes Fressen für jemanden der ein so trauriges Leben führt, dass er seine Energie auf einseitige und Bildzeitungsmässige "Berichterstattung" verschwendet. Armes würtschen der Kerl.
> just my two cents


Das Ganze scheint doch von allgemeinem Interesse zu sein. Warum sollte man es dann nicht als News verwerten?
Und in diesem Fall hat Steve doch gar keine Hetzerei betrieben, sondern recht sachlich geschrieben.
Deine Kritik kann ich hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen...


----------



## Kirath (5. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das Ganze scheint doch von allgemeinem Interesse zu sein. Warum sollte man es dann nicht als News verwerten?
> Und in diesem Fall hat Steve doch gar keine Hetzerei betrieben, sondern recht sachlich geschrieben.
> Deine Kritik kann ich hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen...




ach..erzähl mir doch nix. stell doch bitte die wurst hier nicht als "neutraler" berichterstatter hin. schau dir einfach seine comments an und denk dir dein teil
da postet einfach ein typ aus frankreich seine meinung, steve schlüsselt seine IP auf und stellt ihn (indirekt) als GM hin und quotet darauf hin wieder den STUSS aus dem EX-GM brief.

Ist doch klar was er machen will: stimmung machen. wie immer.


----------



## Elrigh (5. März 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> Diese ganze Aktion mit dem Portale blocken ist das mit weitem abstand das DÜMMSTE was ich seit langem gesehen habe. Klar ist es ärgerlich lange auf ein SChlachtfeld zu warten, aber warum muss man dafür andere Spieler "bestrafen". Glauben die Spieler so, dass Blizzard das ganze System von heute auf morgen umstellt?
> LÄCHERLICH!!!



Dazu ist zu sagen, dass dieses Problem nicht erst seit gestern besteht, sondern seit Monaten, wenn nicht gar seit Jahren. Blizzard ist das Problem bekannt und sie arbeiten dran. Aber geändert hat sich nix. DASS es Änderungen am PVP geben kann, beweisen die bereits erhaltenen Neuerungen und noch kommenden Neuerungen mit 2.4.

Warum Blizzard es nicht hinkriegt, ihre BG-Anmeldeart zu ändern, ist und bleibt der Community ein Rätsel. Dabei gibt es Vorschläge genug, der intelligenteste ist wohl, eine Warteliste anzulegen und die BGs erst dann zu öffnen, wenn auch wirklich genug Leute auf der Warteliste sind, anstatt ein BG zu öffnen, bei dem 20 Hordler gegen 8 Allys Schlachtfest feiern dürfen.

Ich sehe es nicht so, wie Du es siehst, Kirath - der Server "Sargeras" ist ein PVP-Server (noch dazu einer mit einer sehr hohen PVP-Beteiligung) und ebenso wie ein Raid auf eine Hauptstadt erscheint mir die Re-Aktion der Hordler ebenso legal wie der Verzicht der Allys auf ein BG.

Die Antwort von Blizzard in Form des GMs erinnert mich beklemmend an diverse Volksaufstände in diversen Ländern: Das Volk rebelliert gegen eine Ungerechtigkeit und die "Regierung" antwortet mit Gewalt - in diesem Fall der Gewaltsamen Beförderung aus dem Spiel, für das man immerhin bezahlt.

Vielleicht sehe ich es etwas übertrieben, aber mir macht es ebenso wenig Spass, 50 Minuten auf ein BG zu warten, nur um dann festzustellen, dass ich mit 4 Leuten auf meiner Seite die ersten 3 Minuten alleine bin, während die Horde komplett angerannt kommt.


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> ach..erzähl mir doch nix. stell doch bitte die wurst hier nicht als "neutraler" berichterstatter hin. schau dir einfach seine comments an und denk dir dein teil


Ich bezog mich auf die News selbst.
Ich lese für gewöhnlich die dazugehörigen Kommentare erst gar nicht.


----------



## Kirath (5. März 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Dazu ist zu sagen, dass dieses Problem nicht erst seit gestern besteht, sondern seit Monaten, wenn nicht gar seit Jahren. Blizzard ist das Problem bekannt und sie arbeiten dran. Aber geändert hat sich nix. DASS es Änderungen am PVP geben kann, beweisen die bereits erhaltenen Neuerungen und noch kommenden Neuerungen mit 2.4.
> 
> Warum Blizzard es nicht hinkriegt, ihre BG-Anmeldeart zu ändern, ist und bleibt der Community ein Rätsel. Dabei gibt es Vorschläge genug, der intelligenteste ist wohl, eine Warteliste anzulegen und die BGs erst dann zu öffnen, wenn auch wirklich genug Leute auf der Warteliste sind, anstatt ein BG zu öffnen, bei dem 20 Hordler gegen 8 Allys Schlachtfest feiern dürfen.
> 
> ...



ich sage nicht, dass es nicht ärgerlich ist, solange auf ein schlachtfeld zu warten. und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass blizzard da an lösungen arbeitet. aber das ist eben eine sachen die eben nicht aus dem arm geschüttelt werden kann.

in daoc haben wir IMMER 45-60 minuten auf unseren PvP Port gewartet..da kam nicht einmal jemand auf die Idee deswegen zu streiken. Entweder man akzeptiert eben die Begebenheiten, oder man hört auf zu spielen.

Was eben, in diesem Fall, nicht geht, dass unbeteiligte Spieler in die Aktion einbegzogen werden. Das es Leute genervt hat, sieht man daran das tickets geschrieben worden.

Wie würdest du es denn finden wenn es plötzlich eine gruppe an Spieler geben würde, die jegliche Schlachtfelder "sabotieren" würden, damit sie ihre wasauchimmer PvE-Tokens bekommen (nur ein beispiel)

Protest, Kritik usw. sind tolle Sachen und auch absolut wünschenswert zu jeder zeit. Aber man sollte bei sowas nie Leute mit einbeziehen, die das nicht wollen.


----------



## Kirath (5. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf die News selbst.
> Ich lese für gewöhnlich die dazugehörigen Kommentare erst gar nicht.




da tust du gut dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. vielleicht sollte ich damit auch aufhören. hehe


----------



## Thimment (5. März 2008)

Allgemein gesehen ist die Allianz im recht. Es is doch jeden sein Bier ob er PvP spielen will, ok das war ein "Streik" es war halt geplant und abgesprochen trotzdem war es richtig den keiner ist Verpflichtet Av zuspielen. Die Horde hingegen hat ne scheiß Aktion gemacht sie haben Allianzler beim Spiel behindert (ok die Allianz ja auch aber wie gesagt Av zuspielen is kein zwang wenn man nit will meldet man sich nit an) die Gm´s haben also Richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Arnorns (5. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1.Dumme aktion von den dummen allis, mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen.
> 2. Blizzard kann dafür nichts, da einfach zu viele allianzler auf den realms AV wollten.
> 3. Man sollte noch einen server machen weil es sind viel zu viele allis auf den servern, dagegen sollte man etwas tun wie z.B. Das man keine neuen alli chars erstellen kann....
> 
> ...




sooo nur weil du jetzt en bissl länger auf dein AV warten musst, gehören die allies wohl gebannt
dass ihr das spielen der alli behindert durch portalblock scheint dir wohl auch vollkommen egal zu sein oder?
und zu dem "niedergepwnd": 1. wer so schreibt gehört selber geschlagen und
                                           2.ein bisschen toleranz würde dir als wahrhafitger bilderbuch horlder nich schaden

bilderbuchhorlder: dumm, arrogant und von sich selbst überzeugt

mfg


----------



## Brabazz (5. März 2008)

Thimment schrieb:


> Die Horde hingegen hat ne scheiß Aktion gemacht sie haben Allianzler beim Spiel behindert (ok die Allianz ja auch aber wie gesagt Av zuspielen is kein zwang wenn man nit will meldet man sich nit an) die Gm´s haben also Richtig gehandelt.



Es wird auch keiner gezwungen, die Portale zu nutzen, man kommt auch überall ohne die Portale hin. Es dauert nur länger.


----------



## Xantes (5. März 2008)

Ich finde beide Aktionen in Ordnung. Streik trifft immer Unbeteiligte. Ist ja im RL auch nicht anders. Zumindest haben sie erreicht, das mehr darüber sprechen und Blizzard das Problem vielleicht ernst nimmt.

Das eine Seite ein BG komplett verweigert wird in den Realmpools verpuffen. Hier freuen sich die anderen Realms, weil die Allianzler dann kürzere Wartezeiten bekommen :-) Das ist also eher als symbolisch zu betrachten.

Die Portale zu blockieren, ist m.E. leider nach den AGB ein Verstoß gegen die Verhaltensregeln und darf so geahndet werden. Wobei mich das wenig jucken würde, wenn so ein Portal nicht geht. Ging früher ja auch ohne.

Zum eigentlichen Problem:

Das die Allianzler so hohe Wartezeiten haben, ist seit Einführung der Schlachtfelder auf fast allen Servern so gewesen. Das liegt einfach daran, das Blizzard immer noch nichts gegen die ungleichmäßige Verteilung auf den Servern (Allianz : Horde) getan hat. Hier gibt es Server mit einem 8:2 Verhältnis. Bei der Umlegung auf Realmpools hat sich die Quote zwar etwas gebessert, aber Allianzspieler sind deutlich in der Mehrheit. Das heißt deren Wartezeit ist höher, je größer der Unterschied ist.

Hier wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, wenn Blizzard einfach die maximalen Spieler pro Fraktion auf einem Server begrenzt hätte. Das ist allerdings nie erfolgt.  Vermutlich aus Angst, das Kunden verprellt werden, weil sie nicht der glorreichen (lol) Allianz beitreten dürfen. Andere Lösungen wie Bots sind nicht praktikabel und würden sicher auch nur Proteste auslösen. (Sowas wie "Easymode für Allies") 




Elrigh schrieb:


> Warum Blizzard es nicht hinkriegt, ihre BG-Anmeldeart zu ändern, ist und bleibt der Community ein Rätsel. Dabei gibt es Vorschläge genug, der intelligenteste ist wohl, eine Warteliste anzulegen und die BGs erst dann zu öffnen, wenn auch wirklich genug Leute auf der Warteliste sind, anstatt ein BG zu öffnen, bei dem 20 Hordler gegen 8 Allys Schlachtfest feiern dürfen.



Weil die Community anscheinend keine Ahnung hat. Die Anmeldung erfolgt genau so, wie von dir beschrieben. Nur du hast 2 Minuten Zeit das BG zu betreten. Erst nach diesen 2 Minuten werden die nächsten in der Queue angewählt. Und die haben dann wieder 2 Minuten und so weiter. Wenn die Allies in diesem Fall, die Aufforderung nicht annehmen, ist der Platz diese Minuten unbesetzt. Das ist nicht die Schuld von Blizzard, sondern von den Spielern. Wobei ich verstehen kann, wenn man bei 1 Stunde wartezeit schonmal eingeschlafen sein kann :-)

Abschließend ein Lösungsvorschlag für alle Allianzler die gern öfter PvP spielen wollen.

Erstellt einen Hordenchar und freut euch über die schnellen Anmeldungen.


----------



## Cerboz (5. März 2008)

Ich finds ok was die machen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und lustig is des Gespräch auf dem einen Pic mit dem GM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (5. März 2008)

da muss ich aber zu blizz halten das liegt nicht an denen oder den hordlern es liegt an der zahl der angemeldeten des REALMPOOLS hat rein garnichts mit dem server selbst zu tun da ja jez alle vom ganzen realmpool zusammenkommen damit man net zu lange warten muss und wenn man mal eine stunde fürs av wartet dann meldet man sich halt mal wo anders an oder geht währenddessen farmen oder so und durch den streik den die spieler da verursachen haben jez die leute auf den anderen servern des realmpools noch längere wartezeiten 
das bringt euch im grunde genommen nichts weil man nichts machen kann is nun mal so


----------



## Cithian (5. März 2008)

pech für die gebannten ist egal von welcher seite eine dumme aktion sowohl der streik als das blockieren


----------



## mckayser (5. März 2008)

aber nice, Leute wie schmiedemeister braucht die wow-community an keiner Stelle - albernes ALLY / HORDE geflame war noch nie wirklich durchdacht. Schließe mich dem Großteil der Poster an, also denen die meinen dass "nicht-pvp-spielen" nicht verboten ist, und im Grunde (außer abgesprochen) keinen anderen Spieler belästigt. Portal blockieren ist evtl was anderes, wobei bei anderer Ausgangssituation vielleicht das Gleiche passiert wäre, nur andersrum.. Lass da mal endlos Hordler auf nem Realm sein, vllt hätten die dann gestreikt und die Allies ihr portal versperrt.

Ob Ihr (und vor allem Schmiedemeister) es glaubt oder nicht: Man kann das nicht verallgemeinern '


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann auch nicht alle Hordler oder Allies über einen Kamm scheren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer hätte das gedacht. Ob der ein oder andere vielleicht sogar (oh je oh je) BEIDE Fraktionen spielt??? o0


----------



## Euro - Tirion (5. März 2008)

geile aktion ...echt super ..von beiden seiten....hätet bei beidem sofort mitgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..einafch dem zusmamenhalt wegen ...

was ich nicht evrstehe warum allies und horde so schlecht aufgeteilt sind ...bin selber horde habe aba auch ganz am anfang meine ersten 20 lvl alli gespielt ...untersich sind beide fraktionen gleich ...nett , hilfbereit , viele idioten....
es kann doch nicht sein das beide parteien darunter leiden nur weil alle meinen allis zu psieln weil die charaktere da "schöner" aussehen...
helft dem spiel und erdet ein paar leute horde ....4:3 verhältniss wär ja shcon ok am besten 1:1 ...naja wird wohl nie geschehen ...wobei ich nicht evrstehen ..wo ist de runterschied zwischen nacht und blutelfen außer der hautfarbe ..die sidn auch "schön" ....also stellt euch nit so an und amcht eure nächsten chars ma horde-.-


----------



## osama (5. März 2008)

erinnert mich irgendwie an demos die man ja von der echten welt kennt, die werden dan auch gestürtzt sei es mit gewalt oder was auch immer ... hier war halt der liebe gm da und hat sich mal eingemischt


----------



## Huntergottheit (5. März 2008)

lol erstes bild "FREIHEIT" ala breaveheart und alle gebannt dann ^^ naja die reaktion war glaube ich die beste vom Gm wenn man mal genau nachdenkt weil sowas passiert sicherlich nicht oft.Soll er den warten bis es noch schlimmer wird und noch mehr spieler einen auf hopper machen ? NEIN deswegen schnelle lösung und alle bannen für 3 stunden oder so.


----------



## osama (5. März 2008)

Freiheit aus Breaveheart hmmmm meine Signatur hat wohl auch damit zu tun^^


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (5. März 2008)

also ich finds irgendwie lustig

1. das die allis wegen bg streiken ^^ (bei meinen server sind die allis schon immer voll wenn ich das bg betrete und noch auf die restlichen hordler warte is aber halt kein pvp server)

2. find ich die aktion der horde cool is mal was
klar is es ärgerlich für alle die nichts dafür können und normal spielen wollen

aber mal ehrlich für ne halbe stunde oder so kann man ja auch mal pause machen und sich son spektakel ansehen^^ 


zum gm kann man nicht viel sagen vllt hat er seine arbeit gut gemacht in dem er die situation erstmal geklärt hat 
sicherlich wäre es besser hätte man die blockierer in die hauptstädte der horde gebeamt
ich denk mir das würde gehen wenn er auch alle einschlafen kann


----------



## turageo (5. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht.
> Es steht jedem Spieler frei in einen passiven Streik zu treten, indem er an keinem AV teilnimmt.
> Andere Spieler jedoch am spielen zu hindern, indem man mutwillig über Zeit NPCs killt, oder sie blockiert verstößt gegen die Regeln. Das Blockieren von Portalen fällt meines Erachtens in die gleiche Kategorie.



Zum Portal blockieren: Du magst ja gerne Recht haben, dass das eine Spielbehinderung darstellt, allerdings ist es nicht angebracht bei dieser Masse dann gleich mit Kicks und Banns zu antworten - vielleicht sollte man sich mal fragen, warum das so ist (kommt mir vor wie etwas das mein Arbeitgeber auch tun würde ^^).

Zum NPC Killen als Spielbehinderung: weißt Du wie viele Spieler ich jeden Tag allein schon deswegen eigentlich melden müsste? Da wär ganz urplötzlich auch weniger los auf unserem PVE Server. Mir haben neulich in der Scherbenwelt fünf Hordler regelmäßig den Quest-NPC vor der Nase weggehaun, bis ich ihn dann zufälligerweise mal schnell erwischt habe.  Aber mein Gott, ist halt so... wenn ich mich über jeden Unfug in WoW aufregen müsste, käme ich nicht mehr zum spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus-Black (5. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> VOLLPfosten im Weg!!!
> Bist du wirklich so dumm? Kannst du denn nicht lesen? Die allis warn schuld du dumfdohle!!
> Ohh mein Gott, außerdem sind die allianzler niveulos da sie täglich ganken gehn...
> Schade das es hier kein /ignore gibt...



Dein IQ is wohl Dreistellig wa? Schade das bereits nach der ersten dass Komma kommt.

wha -.- .. deine Post tun weh zu lesen ...


----------



## dobro (5. März 2008)

gm hat völlig richtig gehandelt, was hätte er den sonst tuen sollen? natürlich muste er leute für ne gewisse zeit bannen, da die bestimmt nach nem kick direkt wieder eingeloggt habe, also hat nichts gebracht, problem besteht weiter.

und is klar das bei so einer großen menge an spielern, ein gm nicht mit allen ein bisschen smaltalk macht...


----------



## Kraljin (5. März 2008)

persönlich halte ich die Reaktion beider Fraktionen übertrieben,

Die allies: Sie haben das Av boykottiert, dadurch haben sie ihren streik auf dem Rücken der Hordler ausgetragen die auch nur eines wollten, nämlich im Av gewinnen.

Die Hordler: Sie haben die Portale blockiert und damit andere spieler mit reingezogen.

Persönlich sollten sich die allies auch mal ne Taktik ausdenken um die Hordler zu versohlen ( wenn sie schon so lange Wartezeiten haben).

Und zur Reaktion des GM's: war okay da eine Vorwarnung kam und die hordler hätten dann reagieren sollen.


----------



## Mexico (5. März 2008)

DAS IS EINE DIKTATUR!!! =D WENN WELCHE STÖREN KICKEN SE DIE...
WIE GEMEIN! =DD


----------



## Jetrel (5. März 2008)

ich find das echt kindisch von den Allianzern.. haben die halt pech, und? sollen sie den realmpool wechseln, hordler anfangen oder aufhören -.-

gr33tz


----------



## Mainfield (5. März 2008)

Absolutes Verständnis hat der gm von meiner Seite.

Was soll man sich mit Kindern rumärgern?

Sry, aber so ein Verhalten bestätigt nur mal wieder die Pisa Studie...

(Pisa Studie in dem Sinne, das Ihnen bei ihrem Handeln nicht bewusst war, dass sie auch unschuldige mit rein ziehen)


Wobei hier Allianzler, wie auch Hordler nicht in der Lage waren, einen vernünftigeren Weg zu finden.


----------



## Schleppel (5. März 2008)

> Was soll man sich mit Kindern rumärgern


^^weil das game ab 12 ist? darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum eigentlichen thema....is mir wurscht^^aber das mit den kindern musste ich einfach anführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. März 2008)

Ich hätte genauso wie der GM gehandelt.
Was soll denn dieser Quatsch beider Seiten?

Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten, um auf Mißstände aufmerksam zu machen -
aber man muss nicht andere Spieler durch solch ein Verhalten in Mitleidenschaft ziehen!


----------



## Tikha (5. März 2008)

Kindergarten pur- Danke an den Gm der dem ganzen ein Ende bereitet hat. Das man sich nun so drüber aufregen wird hat er sicherlich auch mit eingeplant, aber was hätte er auch machen sollen? Einige Spieler denken echt sie seien alleine auf dem Server und könnten machen was sie wollen....


----------



## oldman (5. März 2008)

lol nun warten die allis noch länger aufs bg weil noch weniger hordler da sind


----------



## Mainfield (6. März 2008)

Bestes Rezept is immernoch aufhören WoW zu spielen.
Wenn man meint, man müsse in einem SPIEL (!) streiken, dann ist man da auch fehl am Platz

Richtige Handlung wäre gewesen:

- Meldung bei mehreren GM´s, das die Wartezeit zu lang ist
- Forumpost im offiziellen Forum eröffnen

Wenn man sachlich bleibt, wird einem sogar im besagten Forum geholfen, nur leider entstehen dort meist Posts wie:

Betreff:   OMG ROFL AV WARTEZEIT SCHEISSE 

Text:   Scheiss Wartezeit auf Sargeras im AV!  GM, FIX PLS!!  WTF......

usw...

(hab sogar Satzzeichen eingefügt um es nicht ganz so dramatisch darzustellen wie es oft der Fall ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


Und dann wundern sich manche wieso sie keine richtige Antwort bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, ich war auch mal ein Kind, dennoch wusste ich schon in meiner Kindheit, wie man sich korrekt verhält  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur weil man hinter einem anonymen Account sitzt, sollte man sich nicht gleich dämlich verhalten... 

Nuja, ich schweife bissl ab, aber die gerechte Strafe haben diejenigen ja bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



LG, Mainfield


----------



## Keleron (6. März 2008)

Hallo Alle ^^ Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass die Allianz auf dem Server halt villeicht einfach mehr die Hosen anhat. Hordler sind kleinkinder seit BC (nicht alle ganz klar) Die Allianzler wollen BG machen, gewinnen, Hordler Wainen dumm rum "Böse allis ich mach net neht mehr, da machich lieber was anderes." Ich hab selber lange Zeit Horde gespielt und wurde leider durch TBC dazu gezwungen auf Alliseite zu spielen. Naja Die allianz ist auf den meisten Servern noch schlechter, aber dass kommt. Leider hat TBC Blutelfen gebracht und so die horde verkiddysiert. 

aja STREIK!! STREIK!!

gute idee von denen... lasst auch sowas machen irgendwie gegen druidentanks oder sowas^^


----------



## Stonewhip (6. März 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich hätte genauso wie der GM gehandelt.
> Was soll denn dieser Quatsch beider Seiten?
> 
> Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten, um auf Mißstände aufmerksam zu machen -
> aber man muss nicht andere Spieler durch solch ein Verhalten in Mitleidenschaft ziehen!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil die Ally eben nicht mehr einsieht, bis zu einer Stunde warten zu müssen, hat die Horde noch lange nicht das Recht, die anderen Spieler zu behindern. Der/die GM hat auch in meinen Augen völlig korrekt gehandelt (es wurden ja keine BG-relevanten Stellen, sondern die allgemeinen Portale, verrammelt).

Und irgendwie geht es wohl keinem Hordler (der hier über die Ally motzt) in den Schädel, das die Aktion der Horde kein Boykott (oder eine angemessene Reaktion) war, sondern einfach nur dumme (unüberlegte) "Rache".

Aber irgendwoher muss der Begriff "Horde" ja kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum Thema "ganken"... Wie nennt ihr (die Horde) es denn, wenn die Ally (auf einem PvP-Server!!) Shatt NICHT durch Portale verlassen kann, und nur über die Greifenmeister (oder Flugmounts) in die östlichen Königreiche und Kalimdor kommt (wo sie GARANTIERT!!!!) am Greifenmeister (spätestens vor'm Portal) abgefangen wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DAS ist in meinen Augen "ganken" im ganz großen Stil und wird hoffentlich entsprechend "groß" geahndet.


MfG


----------



## Fumacilla (6. März 2008)

ich finds einfach mal was andres... müssen die armen berliner nich auch drunter leiden, weil bvg und bahn streiken??? da intressierts auch nur diejenigen welchen, die den streik anzetteln...

irgendwie muss eben mal reagiert werden... aber:

mit den konsequenzen muss man leben... der gm hatte keine andre wahl.

wärs unser server gewesen... ich hätte mal gelacht und gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fratzengeballer (6. März 2008)

Die Aktion find ich einfach mal richtig geil.

Warum darf es keine Ingame Streik´s geben? Sowas macht doch das Spiel mal richtig interresant.

Obs unschuldige trifft oder nicht ist mir egal, dann müsst auch jeder Ganker aufm PvP Server der den "unschuldigen" Quester gankt gebannt werden.

Hat doch mal was.

Ausserdem, haben die Ally´s da keine Mages? Die hätten sich doch schön nen paar G nebenbei verdienen können. "WTS Portal Ironforge 1G"

Das Tempbannen der Leute ist nich akzeptabel. Ist halt nunmal ne geile Gruppendynamik.


----------



## Sasuni (6. März 2008)

Ich würge einfach mal pauschal auf Schmiedemeisters Beiträge... Die Allies waren schuld... 

Geht es dir noch gut? Sich NICHT für AV anzumelden, bedeutet also, das man Schuld war? Oha - ich sollte meinen Heilchar vielleicht besser löschen, obwohl es mein Mainchar ist - immerhin geht der gar nicht auf irgendwelche PvP Schlachten, ist ja auch eine Art Streik.

Überleg dir was du schreibst - durchdenke es erstmal! NICHT am PvP teilnehmen zu wollen, sprich keinerlei Anstalten zu machen, mit Haelga Faustadel zu reden, selbst wenn man dies durch das Realforum organisieren würde, kann nicht unter Strafe gestellt werden, noch dient es als Beweis der Schuld. Oder soll demnächst auch das Nichterfüllen der Hogger-Quest unter Strafe gestellt werden? Immerhin lässt man ein (immens wichtiges) Teilchens des Gesamtspiels weg...

Nimm deinen Hammer - schmiede Bleiköpfe - setz dir einen Spiegel dabei vor die Nase, du hast da ein gutes Bild von dem was du erschaffen sollst!


----------



## Apex (6. März 2008)

naja letzt endlich ists doch egal welche fraktion man da vedrischt, ob ich nun ne gnom oder nen ud verhaue is mir sowas von late hauptsache fun und ehre...
die bgs solten so eingerichet werden wie die arena spiele sind. klar wird dann wieder gejammert vonwegen spiel prinziep und son müll, aber schaut euch mal anw as blizzard schon so alles am "spielprinzip" geändert hat da wär des auch nicht mehr goß eine veränderung...


----------



## Hangatyr (6. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1.Dumme aktion von den dummen allis, mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen.
> 2. Blizzard kann dafür nichts, da einfach zu viele allianzler auf den realms AV wollten.
> 3. Man sollte noch einen server machen weil es sind viel zu viele allis auf den servern, dagegen sollte man etwas tun wie z.B. Das man keine neuen alli chars erstellen kann....
> 
> ...



1. sinnfreier Beitrag, Deinerseits
2. gegen unangebracht reagierende GM´s kann Blizzard aber etwas tun
3. deine subjektive Meinung zeugt von persönlicher Unreife und erhöhtem Bildungsdefizit
4. Signaturen aus dem Kindergartenjargon in *fett* sind albern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Sicher, eine unausgewogene Spielerbalance, die seitens Blizz mit einer Neusortierung des Realmpools verändert werden kann. Der Streik scheint aber das Mittel gewesen zu sein um auf diesen Mißstand aufmerksam zu machen.

so long


----------



## Mofriese (6. März 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Ähm wieso sollen die Allies an dieser Sache Schuld sein?
> 
> Ist die Nicht-Teilnahme am content etwa verboten oder ähnliches?
> 
> ...



Vollkommen richtig. Sätze wie "die Allianz hat ja angefangen!!1" stimmen zu 0%. Wenn kein Allianzler mehr Lust auf AV wegen 1h Wartezeiten hat, ist das ok. Portale zu blockieren ist ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## kexed (6. März 2008)

finds lustig.. und erschütternd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenns ne fiese sache ist mit den portalen, bewunder ich die horde, dass die alle mann zusammen gekriegt haben um die portale zu blocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dass das nicht in ordnung ist, ist auch klar..*hust*


----------



## Scyen (6. März 2008)

Ich finde die Reatkion von den Hordlern lustig, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass man einfach nur durchs dunke portal müsste, ist zwar nen umweg aber immerhin steht einem dort kein taure vor der flinte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (6. März 2008)

nunja
wenn ich mich an damals eriner weiß ich noch das ich damals so 3 stunden warten mußte um pvp spielen zu können
(zu viele alli zu wenig hordler
zum glück habe ich dann den realm gewechselt
und so kann ich im minuten takt spielen

die aktion find ich ganz ok
den ewig auf pvp zu warten ist echt das letzte


----------



## spencer10 (6. März 2008)

Hiho,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jo genau früher, ich erinner mich noch als währe es gestern gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wartezeiten von 3 Stunden.

Naja finde die Reaktion von dem GM auch ein wenig übertrieben, auch wenn die Hordi´s den Spielablauf gestört haben, hätte der GM bestimmt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten gehabt die Spieler von den Portalen zu entfernen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich würde mir das nicht gefallen lassen, für mich währe das ein Grund den Server zu wechseln oder WoW den Rücken zu kehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Spenc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thimment (6. März 2008)

Brabazz schrieb:


> Es wird auch keiner gezwungen, die Portale zu nutzen, man kommt auch überall ohne die Portale hin. Es dauert nur länger.


Stimmt aber du darfst sie benutzen bessergesagt es is dein recht das du sie nutzen darfst und das wir dir indem Fall genommen.


----------



## Dusktumy (6. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1.Dumme aktion von den dummen allis, mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen.
> 2. Blizzard kann dafür nichts, da einfach zu viele allianzler auf den realms AV wollten.
> 3. Man sollte noch einen server machen weil es sind viel zu viele allis auf den servern, dagegen sollte man etwas tun wie z.B. Das man keine neuen alli chars erstellen kann....
> 
> ...




Aufgefallen ist mir das in der server auswahl der PvP server guldan in der regel immer als " voll " makiert ist.

So wenn man auf server vorschlagen geht und klickt auf Deutsch und dann auf PvP wird komischer weise in der regel immer Gul'dan vorgeschlagen....

das sollte mal geändert werden, denn es gibt regionen da kann man sich nicht aufhalten wegen den server laggs


----------



## snailsoup3 (6. März 2008)

ich find die agbs von blizz scheisse

lasst die hordler doch die portale blocken, sollen die allys doch durchs dunkle portal gehen oda die hordler portale blocken.

chars die es nich heil von shattrat ans dunkle portal schaffen haben in shattrat eh nix verloren (eigentlich..)

ich mein, da finden leute endlich mal gefallen am spiel und haben beschäftigung, dann kommt n gm und macht alles kaputt -.-

genauso wie wenn man diesen world boss nach sw zieht, is doch lustig, aber nein, bann etc ...

für mich ein weiterer grund nich mehr auf offizielen servern zu spielen.


----------



## Deathrow88 (6. März 2008)

ich finds gut was die spieler gemacht haben. Das ist einfach mal ne gute idee, und wenn die GM´s keine bessere lösung haben als kicken und bannen naja dann muss man sich überlegen was man macht. Dadurch verliert Blizzard einfach seine seriousität... Wenn man mit problemen nicht gut umgehen kann sollte man diesen beruf nicht wählen...


----------



## Valinar (6. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1.Dumme aktion von den dummen allis, mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen.
> 2. Blizzard kann dafür nichts, da einfach zu viele allianzler auf den realms AV wollten.
> 3. Man sollte noch einen server machen weil es sind viel zu viele allis auf den servern, dagegen sollte man etwas tun wie z.B. Das man keine neuen alli chars erstellen kann....
> 
> ...



Du bist wahrscheinlich etwas Dumm.
Die Hordies haben ja zuerst die Allies durch das Port verperren nennen wir es mal "persönlich" angegriffen was die Allies durch ihren streik nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Xenoia (6. März 2008)

finds okay, blizz fabriziert ja auch nur kacke in letzter zeit
pvp system ist einfach beknackt, jeder voll nub kann s1, bald s2 holn ist sinnlos und langweilig...


daumenhoch sollte man überall machen!

Wer meint es sei sinnlos oder kiddi style ist ein kiddi


----------



## Alwina (6. März 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich hätte genauso wie der GM gehandelt.
> Was soll denn dieser Quatsch beider Seiten?
> 
> Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten, um auf Mißstände aufmerksam zu machen -
> aber man muss nicht andere Spieler durch solch ein Verhalten in Mitleidenschaft ziehen!




Vorschläge ?
Posten im Blizzardforum mal ausgenommen , denn das scheint nämlich nicht zu helfen


----------



## Lewa (6. März 2008)

geile aktion...wurden die nur auf zeit gebannt oder 4 ever?


----------



## MadHollow (6. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1.Dumme aktion von den dummen allis, mehr muss man wohl nicht sagen.
> 2. Blizzard kann dafür nichts, da einfach zu viele allianzler auf den realms AV wollten.
> 3. Man sollte noch einen server machen weil es sind viel zu viele allis auf den servern, dagegen sollte man etwas tun wie z.B. Das man keine neuen alli chars erstellen kann....
> 
> ...




...Mitglied seit: 8.12.2007
... scheint wohl eher dein geburtsdatum zu sein..oder ?


----------



## T1T4N (6. März 2008)

ich finde des voll in den bann was wollen se damit erreichen naja gut ich meine wenn wegen irgendwelchen vögeln der server laggt weil se dämlich sind ist des schon ärgerlich als gm würde ich genau das gleiche machen weil es einfach alle spieler stört naja aber lieber durch de map gestolpert für mich einfach kein verständnis für die leute und dumme allis und dumme horde kann man auch stecken lassen denn es sind wahrscheinlich beider seitens menschen dabei die weitaus intelligenter sind als ihr die sowas schreibt nur weil ihr mal bisl geganked wurde oder euch mit lvl 65 von nem 61 er verhaun lasst ich meine is ja bei cs das selbe gewesen da gabs auch solche leute wenn man sie gekillt hatte waren es immer cheater das hat wohl jetzt abgenommen jetzt weiss ich in welchem spiel sie jetzt sind


----------



## Enri (6. März 2008)

SCHINKENTANGA


----------



## GerriG (6. März 2008)

So weit ich weiss, konnten, die Spieler die dort nur vorbei geritten sind, nicht weg weil es so gelaggt hat, somit hats auch Spieler getroffen, die damit nix zu tun hatten, von daher finde ich etwas zu schnell gehandelt, 
Aber ich find den Protest von beiden seiten witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vitamin (6. März 2008)

geile sache nur auf den lag haätt ich keinen bock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meterpaffay (6. März 2008)

Omg ally noobs


----------



## Seryma (6. März 2008)

nee, horde is schuld, die haben ne scheißaktion gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: schaut euch mal mein thema hier an, bitte^^


----------



## klogmo (6. März 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> kk niveau werde ich nichtmehr Falsch schreiben aber ich bin ja so bös und nicht böss...
> Haha Du Noob du mach selber keine Fehler...
> /www.duden.de
> *sarkastischeslachen*



ah hab net geguckt obs schon jemand geschrieben hat aber das is ma so ein richtig schönes eigentor... denn es heißt ja BÖSE und nicht BÖSSE und mit dialekr oder whatever dann halt BÖS und net BÖSS

und sry aber das konnte ich mir net verkneifen


----------



## bockert (6. März 2008)

T1T4N schrieb:


> ich finde des voll in den bann was wollen se damit erreichen naja gut ich meine wenn wegen irgendwelchen vögeln der server laggt weil se dämlich sind ist des schon ärgerlich als gm würde ich genau das gleiche machen weil es einfach alle spieler stört naja aber lieber durch de map gestolpert für mich einfach kein verständnis für die leute und dumme allis und dumme horde kann man auch stecken lassen denn es sind wahrscheinlich beider seitens menschen dabei die weitaus intelligenter sind als ihr die sowas schreibt nur weil ihr mal bisl geganked wurde oder euch mit lvl 65 von nem 61 er verhaun lasst ich meine is ja bei cs das selbe gewesen da gabs auch solche leute wenn man sie gekillt hatte waren es immer cheater das hat wohl jetzt abgenommen jetzt weiss ich in welchem spiel sie jetzt sind



schonmal was von satzzeichen & absätzten gehört ?  pisa ftw


----------



## Thoulsadoom (6. März 2008)

Ey, gibs dazu eigentlich ne stellungnahme seitens blizzards? würd mich ja schon interessiern was die so schreibsen Oo


----------



## T1T4N (7. März 2008)

bockert schrieb:


> schonmal was von satzzeichen & absätzten gehört ?  pisa ftw



Ja habe ich, du schonmal was von groß und kleinschreiben??? Nein also beschwer dich nicht Hilfsschüler!!!!


----------



## Skarag (7. März 2008)

snailsoup3 schrieb:


> ich find die agbs von blizz scheisse
> 
> lasst die hordler doch die portale blocken, sollen die allys doch durchs dunkle portal gehen oda die hordler portale blocken.
> 
> ...



1.Du musstest die AGBs annehmen, wenn du sie scheisse findest; häättest du nicht mal nen Char erstellen sollen können.

2. Schon mal überlegt, das das ein irre Umweg ist und der weg FP-Dunkles Portal gankbar ist

3. Der GM hat nur das Spielerlebnis wiederhergestellt(d.h. die Portale nutzbar gemacht)

4. Nen Boss zu Low-Lvln (genau die sind in SW) zuziehen ist nicht Spaß

@Schmiedemeister

Bitte keine Posts mehr, die sind abgrundtief dumm.

@Topic:

Alos Allianz hat protestiert (durch den Streik) und die Horde hat überspitzt  reagiert (Inhalte blockieren) und wurde bestraft. So what?
Wenn die Horde dagegen Warsong oder Arathi bestreikt hätten, hätte niemand was gesagt.
Und ja, "nicht-spielen" ist keine WoW-Straftat, wer z.B. das Kloster nicht durchmacht kann auch nicht gekcikt werden

Der GM wollte wahrscheinlich auch den Server "retten", den der war ja wie gesagt total überlastet

MfG Cynthos

P.S.:Rechtschreibfehler bitte per PM an mich werde sie verbessern ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2008)

Also ich weis jetzt gerade nicht zu welchem Realmpool Sargeras gehört, aber Blizzard sollte mal zumindest dafür sorgen das die Server auf den Realmpools gleichmäßiger verteilt werden. Bei einem Realmpool gibt es sechs Server bei einem anderen dann schon um die 20! Warum so große Unterschiede? Ich denke das kann man besser lösen.


----------



## Strickjacke (7. März 2008)

Des Antworts Lösung : GRATIS Transfers auf weniger überfüllte Server!


Bei derart unausgeglichenen Realms und davon gibt es mehr als genug, 
wäre es von Blizzard ein schöner Zug, GRATIS Transfers auf weniger überfüllte Server anzubieten.

Ich habe meine Allianzchars auf einem total Allianz Überfüllten Server (Realmpool) und bin dadurch dann auf Hordeseite ausgewichen.

Gäbe es die Möglichkeit auf einen kostenlosen Transfer würde ich den sofort mit meinen Allianzchars nutzen.
Ich hab etliche Chars auf Allieseite und es würde mich locker 100 € kosten auf einen weniger besiedelten Realm zu wechseln und das ist für mich schlichhin unakzeptabel.

Viele werden nun sagen erstell Dir auf einem weniger Bevölkertem Realm doch einen Allianz Char,
na ja der Haken daran ist nur, dass ich nicht einsehe ohne Gold dort wieder NEU anfangen zu müssen.


----------



## Deaht70 (7. März 2008)

an sich ne nette idee von der ally da ich weiß, dass die wartezeiten manchmal bis an die grenzen gehn.
aber der gm hat echt überreagiert einfach so zu kicken und zu bannen O_o. hätte auch gereicht wenn er mal ein machtwort (z.B. schild ;-) )spricht

btw: Weiter so Allianz!


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Des Antworts Lösung : GRATIS Transfers auf weniger überfüllte Server!
> Bei derart unausgeglichenen Realms und davon gibt es mehr als genug,
> wäre es von Blizzard ein schöner Zug, GRATIS Transfers auf weniger überfüllte Server anzubieten.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das so richtig verfolge dann bietet Blizzard schon seit mehreren Wochen kostenlose Transfers an. Ob es allerdings immer die richtigen Server sind kann ich nicht sagen.^^
Aber das Problem ist halt, dass auf den meisten Servern 2/3 Allies in der Mehrheit sind. Das würde das Problem auch nicht unbedingt lösen. Mit der Einführung von BC und den Blutelfen hat man sich wohl gedacht, dass es etwas ausgeglichender werden wird. War wohl Fehlanzeige.
Aber mal ehrlich, was könnte man sonst tun um dieses Problem zu lösen? Mir fällt dazu nichts gescheites ein.


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2008)

sry aber das musste rausrofl*verruecktes lachen*
allso das ist wirklich arg ... ahm... komisch von den allies (und die hordler sind so naiv da mitzumachen.sry.).


----------



## oHa510 (7. März 2008)

ich find die aktion geil

und der gm war und ist ein idiot


blizzard bannt mittlerweile jeden, wegen jedem scheiß


alles nurnoch scheiße zum glück spiel ich den scheiß nichtmehr


----------



## Slaiyne (7. März 2008)

Die Mages haben da bestimmt nen Batzen Gold gemacht mit ihren Portalen.


----------



## Grushdak (7. März 2008)

oHa510 schrieb:


> ich find die aktion geil
> 
> und der gm war und ist ein idiot
> blizzard bannt mittlerweile jeden, wegen jedem scheiß
> alles nurnoch scheiße zum glück spiel ich den scheiß nichtmehr



Dann hoffe ich bei der Aussage mal, daß Du die buffed-com auch bald verschonst!!


----------



## T1T4N (8. März 2008)

oHa510 schrieb:


> ich find die aktion geil
> 
> und der gm war und ist ein idiot
> blizzard bannt mittlerweile jeden, wegen jedem scheiß
> alles nurnoch scheiße zum glück spiel ich den scheiß nichtmehr



Dein Rechner ist wohl so low das du auch ohne Serverprobleme durch die Map stolperst? Da stört dich ein Serverlaggen auch net oder? Ich sage mal so ich wäre bestimmt einer der ersten gewesen die ein Ticket schreiben, denn das stört die Spielatmosphäre enorm.


----------

